# orphan espresso pharos



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a heads up, orphan espresso pharos grinder on ebay current bid £10.50 UK seller- sorry could not post a link, but it's on the first page if you search for hand coffee grinders


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

4 days and counting good luck everyone on this one as I am definitely going for it for the grindoff.....


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Haha, I'd hoped that would go unnoticed!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

me toooooooooo


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Spotted this and thought I'd bid until I just watched a video in action.

To use one runs counter to my minimal faff so I'm out.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Duncan Southpaw Bannatyne 'Ahm oot'

Edit: me too, if Coffeechap wants it for the grind-off I won't bid again.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I imported mine for around £250 including tax, don't pay more


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Duncan Southpaw Bannatyne 'Ahm oot'
> 
> Edit: me too, if Coffeechap wants it for the grind-off I won't bid again.


I don't mind selling it on two someone on the forum for the same price I pay for it if I win it!


----------



## Driftwood (Apr 9, 2013)

I am still waiting for my Pharos. Apparently, it has been passed by customs. Will I be contacted via post by the PO next for import tax? I believe the PO charge £8 for processing it as well.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

If it coming through Parcel force, they usually charge over £20. If its deemed no duty is to be paid, it should all be free.

I had a high value item come from South Korea a few weeks back and was expecting a large fee, but it all came through without any fees.

Ive had things from the US where Ive paid over £100 in fees and duty :-/


----------



## Driftwood (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks TCR, Fingers crossed then. The item seems to be taking so long to arrive, when other internet orders arrive virtually the next day. Mind you it is not quite as bad as pre-internet- what was the delivery time, approx. 27 days?


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

My thing from Korea took 1 day to get from Seoul to Gatwick via the Korean parcel service. It then sat in Gatwick for 5 days and then in Birmingham for another 2 days, then in my local depot for another 2 days until it was finally delivered.

This country is useless!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope somebody here wins it. Looking further it looks like a great bit of kit for such a knockdown (new) price.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Probably old news to most of you but voodoodaddy on HB sells kits for this that make grind removal easy.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Did anyone win this?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Think coffeechap got it as he says at the bottom of the grind off thread there's an addition of a Pharos


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes i got it and it will be going into the grindoff, then i will make it available for a forum member later


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Good stuff - I'd be interested to see what you think of it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes really looking forward to having a play with it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> yes really looking forward to having a play with it.


Figured you would win it - nice one. Look forward to hearing your thoughts on it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

will pick it up in the week and give it a good going over then test it and report back.


----------



## Longdi (Jul 31, 2013)

Too late to find this news! I am dreaming to get one.


----------

